# Alternative to Studio Fix fluid NC15



## ashtn (Jun 9, 2009)

So I really like this foundation (MAC Studio Fix Fluid SPF15 NC15)
But the only thing is that the foundation is not quite light enough in color for me, it shows a little to orange on my skin. Also another downside to it I noticed is that the bottle of it doesn't last for very long, and I dont mean on my face I mean it wasn't that long ago that I purchased it and im already completely out of it.

So any ideas for me? Any other foundations similar to this one in a lighter color? 

(on a side note, i have very dry skin)

Thanks!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Jun 9, 2009)

I know that Revlon Colorstay has foundations formulated for dry skin, and I heard they come in lighter shades than SFF. Some people that say the lightest SFF shade is too dark for them claim that colorstay makes shades that are actually too light. So there should be something for you. Something to look into.


----------

